# You Lookin' at Me? (Breakfast Surprise)



## otherprof (Jan 10, 2021)

This is just how the spoon came out of a dish of fruit this morning - with no repositioning of anything.
I may have discovered a  new avatar.  Or it may have discovered me.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 10, 2021)

It does look like a face.


----------



## PJM (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for the smile!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice one.....


----------



## Space Face (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 11, 2021)

That's a Jimmy Durante honker for sure!


----------



## Space Face (Jan 11, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That's a Jimmy Durante honker for sure!



Thanks for reminding me of my age as I remember the schnozzle


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 11, 2021)

Somewhere in that fruit there is a message from beyond.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 13, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > That's a Jimmy Durante honker for sure!
> ...


"Who you working for now, Jimmy?"  "The same bunch - da wife and da kids!"


----------



## bsdunek (Jan 19, 2021)

otherprof said:


> This is just how the spoon came out of a dish of fruit this morning - with no repositioning of anything.
> I may have discovered a  new avatar.  Or it may have discovered me.
> 
> View attachment 202298


Great catch!  Love it!


----------

